# What are my options with kids being destructive



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Our neighborhood has seen a recent spike in vandalism to mailboxes and porches. It has escalated with kids spraying herbicide on lawns. I have video of the subjects but I am not sure the resolution is good enough to make identification possible.

I found an empty bottle of Gordon's Barrier Year-Long Vegetation Killer Concentrate near by so I am guessing that is what they sprayed on my yard. The lawn is Bermuda and currently dormant. Is there any way to find out what damage has been done now or for the future? The main ingredients in the product are: Imazapyr, isopropylamine salt, Glyphosate, isopropylamine salt. I am sure the Glyphosate will have no impact. I have not been able to find anything good searching the other ingredients with dormant lawn.

I am a few miles north of Atlanta. We have had a good bit of rain over the last two weeks and we are scheduled to have showers over the next two days.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Bermuda_Triangle if I recall correctly, Imazapyr is a long term herbicide (Year long control). Depending on rate, it might make the soil bare for a while. I would try to apply activated carbon. If the area is not too large, you might be able to replace the soil and let the Bermuda fill in. @Greendoc any other ideas?

Regardless if you can Id the kids, I do think you should file a report with the police as a criminal act (vandalism). The video will get them to investigate and ask questions. It might scare them or the parents so it doesn't continue.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Bermuda_Triangle if I recall correctly, Imazapyr is a long term herbicide (Year long control). Depending on rate, it might make the soil bare for a while. I would try to apply activated carbon. If the area is not too large, you might be able to replace the soil and let the Bermuda fill in. @Greendoc any other ideas?
> 
> Regardless if you can Id the kids, I do think you should file a report with the police as a criminal act (vandalism). The video will get them to investigate and ask questions. It might scare them or the parents so it doesn't continue.


Here's what I would do. Treat the ground affected and a perimeter around it with activated charcoal. You are looking at 20 lb per 1000 sq ft. What is in your favor is that Bermuda is more tolerant of Imazapyr vs other grasses. After the charcoal treatment, I would look for signs of Bermuda growing in from surrounding areas and not being adversely affected by the herbicide before attempting to plug or sprig it.


----------

